# My backyard metal working shop



## jumps4 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm not having very good luck at posting photographs here so I am posting a short slideshow of my shop here in florida.
when I get my other shop cleaned up ( bomb went off ) I'll post it also.
Steve

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQsvFZmzWDc[/ame]


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 13, 2014)

Great looking shop.  Looks like one I could walk into & go right to work without a lot of stumbling around.

I have the MicroMill version of your MicroTurn...Denford right?  Did you hack into the control & convert to parallel port (Mach or Linux) or are you using the original serial port software/dongle?


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 13, 2014)

hi Dickeybird
I have both the Denford Micromill and Microturn and once seeing the board was proprietary I converted them both to tb6560 boards. the mill is now 4 axis. I'm using mach3 on everything and a uc100 usb controller on my zx45 mill. 
It took a while to get things organized, I now can do things without stumbling around trying to find what I need to do what ever I'm doing. when I started I felt like I was avoiding doing certain things because it was taking so long. I removed everything from the shop and redesigned my setup so everything is close to where I'd most likely need it. the tooling for each piece of equipment is in the drawers and shelf located under it.
steve


----------



## rcfreak177 (Jun 14, 2014)

Very nice,

Well set up there, thanks for sharing.

Baz.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 14, 2014)

jumps4 said:


> hi Dickeybird
> I have both the Denford Micromill and Microturn and once seeing the board was proprietary I converted them both to tb6560 boards. the mill is now 4 axis. I'm using mach3 on everything and a uc100 usb controller on my zx45 mill.


Ahh, OK sounds good.  Do you still have the original boards?  Probably Smartstep3, Denstep or Nextstep?


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 14, 2014)

Dickeybird
 I discarded everything except things I could use for other projects and I do not recall the brand,  sorry if you needed something.
 steve


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 15, 2014)

Shucks, I'm running Smartstep3's in the MicroMill and my retrofitted ORAC lathe and was hoping to find an inexpensive backup unit.


----------

